# Gidget's LP



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Here are some photos of Gidgets legs, she supposedly only has a grade 2 LP in her left leg but her right one does the same thing










On this one look at her left hip


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Bless her heart. <3


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh yes i can see the difference,poor little baby


----------



## joshall (Oct 13, 2013)

Can anyone educate me on the signs and how to detect it from the pictures? Thanks.


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

I'd say she has at least a grade 2 in both legs. From the pics they both appear to luxate out on their own. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

First two photos showing her left leg which she has a grade 2 and the 3 and 4th photo showing her right leg which my vet did not think just a few weeks ago was showing any LP signs and then the last one's are of her left hip potruding out and then her left leg again. The knee caps pop in and out and she is wobbling in her back in, if she stands on two legs sometimes her legs will collapse. Basically they will straighten at times and then will turn in and hips will turn out. It does not seem to be painful. Our vet says he does not think anything will be able to be done with it as she is so small that he believes no specialist would touch those tiny knee caps. I am praying they never get any worse.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If she were mine, I would keep her lean and muscular to take stress off her joints and build up her muscles so try and lock in those patellas. Maybe just gentle walks or water therapy? I would also put her on a good joint supplement. Maybe add in some ester C. Hyaluronic acid is excellent as well. But keeping her slim is going to be the best thing you can do for those hips and knees.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks, i definitely am watching and trying to keep her lean. Once my back is better i am going to start some at home water therapy. Will talk to ver about joint supps, etc....


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I agree with Tracey! 

But I do have to say she has a really cute chi butt


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

LOL! I think so too


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Yoshismom said:


> LOL! I think so too


We just upgraded our joint supplement as Sadie and Gibbs need more stuff in it. I will get the name tonight when I get home and get you the info.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Poor Gidget!! 2 of mine have patella issues, I feel your pain. Now off topic, I cannot believe this is sweet little Gidget. He has grown so fast, what a sweet baby!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes she sprouted up! She is still a tiny thing though she weighs 2 lbs but is a big leap from 8 oz when we first brought her home, I am looking into having her spayed as soon as her false pregnancy is behind us and it really worries me with her size :-(


----------

